# it's a beautiful day!



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Sunny and 56 today after waking up to low teens this past week.

So why am I sitting here staring at a computer when I should be outside cleaning my tools and truck with the pressure washer?:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

still cold in Canada


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nice here too. I'm working on 3300 sq ft Christ killer . scaffold in 5 rooms. 

NO HEAT PUMP. spending $40 per day in kero for 2 space blowers. 

today , opened all windows , great drying day.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

We were up to 50+ yesterday and today! Wooooohoo!:thumbup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

59 here on friday !! so they say.... and then the bottom falls out high of 36 on saturday


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

70 Friday . ...... Friday is sand day , but i can open all the windows.

I feel for the brick smiths/siding / roofers etc.. some have plenty of work
, but sit at home due to rain/snow/freezing weather. we piss @ moan, but a drywall finisher can control the elements inside. [ to a degree] and work each day. hope that ground hog was right..


----------

